# Full Moon Spawns



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

Spawning tank this week: Orange DT female X Yellow HM Male, Black X Black Hm Male Plakat female, Yellow plakat Female to Classic Cambo DT Male, Copper Male HM X Copper HM Female, True red HM Male X True red female HM. Wild Caught Guitar Smaragdina X Wid Caught Smaragdina Female.
Folks, you need to take full advantage of this full moon, this and when storms blow in effect spawning and makes it very easy.


----------



## mbreedi (Jun 5, 2013)

*Man you must be busy with all those spawns*

Is the super moon what is why my CT is building a net in his home tank? I wonder.


----------



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

Yes full moons and storms are prime spawning conditions!! Get them in the breeding tank!! This is your lucky week!!


----------



## mbreedi (Jun 5, 2013)

I just spawned them, june 12 given him a break. weird though he would not build a nest then until I released her. Guess he's just horny.


----------



## Riverotter (May 15, 2013)

It's not working for me. They say they hate each other, arranged marriages suck, and I have no taste.


----------



## whatsupyall (Oct 17, 2012)

Lol, make your own full moon and storm Riverotter. Black bag covering spawn tank, light over it, fan turned on, play the storm music, voila!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Lol


----------

